# Maple syrup



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Is anyone selling maple syrup? Am I too early or did I miss it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I like to buy mine from Michiganfarmer, but I have not seen a post this year...anyone know if he is still selling? Im down to my last half gallon, and the hoarder in me is getting anxious


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Me too. I'm also down to my last half gallon. Can't eat oatmeal without my maple syrup.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I have syrup for sale. THe season started late, and finished just a week ago. 

Gallons are $48 for one, $45 each for mutiples.
Half gallons are $29 each, or $25 each for mitiples.
Quarts are $18 each, or $15 each for mutiples.

one whole gallon, or 2 halves, or 3 quarts will fit in a post office flat rate box that costs $12 to ship

Yhou can paypal me at [email protected] or you can write a check to Max Lown, and mail it to my shaprening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B, traverse city, MI 49686

You can call me at Pro tool 7am-5pm, mon- fri, eastern time too.


----------

